# Off topic image thread



## AndyFox2011

Just a thread to share photos, funny pictures and random images in 

Lets keep it clean!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyFox2011

One hop this time!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi

At the drive in right now.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Took this today along Colorado Hwy 9 near Heeney. Read "master bait & tackle" outloud and you'll get it.


----------



## jellybellys

jellybellys said:


> Took this today along Colorado Hwy 9 near Heeney. Read "master bait & tackle" outloud and you'll get it.


Wait... that actually exists! Awesome!


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## Brett6781




----------



## ras0787

Dark Jedi said:


> At the drive in right now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Didn't even know those still existed. I never got an opportunity to go to one of those! Where is that one located?


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## mightybrick




----------



## Hellboy

Noisy little buggers.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Never seen a moth this color.


















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Took this while Deep sea fishing in Florida a few days ago. Caught a 29 inch Red Bass

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## spectredroid

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

I like this one.








What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

A pic from the car while I was driving, right before a storm.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## codesplice

spectredroid said:


> View attachment 25983
> 
> 
> A pic from the car while I was driving, right before a storm.
> 
> What do you think you are doing Dave?


Sweet bird.


----------



## spectredroid

Funny dogs at a dog rally. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## codesplice




----------



## spectredroid

Talbot Street Art Fair Indianapolis, In.Really awesome. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

codesplice said:


> View attachment 26027


Looks like aokp is living large! Great pic. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hellboy

I see I am not the only one with a driving buddy. I have another just like him in my truck.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

I'm such a cool kid...


----------



## blaineevans

jellybellys said:


>


/thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

blaineevans said:


> /thread
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


^^ that


----------



## spectredroid

From one of the greatest painters ever.

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hellboy

Something my wife took early this morning 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

Oooh, colors. I like!


----------



## codesplice

Bored at work. Here's some toys on my desk.









PS - shot with the fabulous Pro HDR Camera app, which actually does true HDR magic rather than hipster filters.


----------



## Hellboy

Do you at time just go 1.21 gigawatts!!!!! Lol

Feel sorry for this person. Don't know if you can tell but someone shrink wrapped the vehicle.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556

b16 said:


> Finally, somewhere you can go, without a leash.


Super mutant!!!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## codesplice

Hellboy said:


> Do you at time just go 1.21 gigawatts!!!!! Lol
> 
> Feel sorry for this person. Don't know if you can tell but someone shrink wrapped the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ah, it's been a while since I've seen classic pranks like that. Used to shrink wrap cars all the time in high school. Also vaseline under the door handles. Also vaseline on the wiper blades with just a smudge in the center of the windshield. And filling cars with packing peanuts.... Damn, those were the days.


----------



## Hellboy

Even graffiti artists needs to practice their abc's. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Nuff said!

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Hellboy

My sons creations with legos.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice

Loving some Jelly Bean.


----------



## spectredroid

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lumberjack




----------



## xlinuxtrancex

My entry for the @googlenexus contest. For anyone that didn't know, Toro is Japanese for tuna loin, that's why I had the tuna nigiri in the foreground. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## Hellboy

xlinuxtrancex said:


> My entry from the @googlenexus contest: http://yfrog.com/kj2gzrzj
> Tapatalk didn't feel like hosting my picture tonight....
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you don't win then its rigged. That's very imaginative.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## dickenam

Me in the morning before coffee


----------



## dickenam

This is me cruising for womans


----------



## mightybrick

dickenam said:


> This is me cruising for womans


"Hello there, ladies."


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Hellboy said:


> If you don't win then its rigged. That's very imaginative.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I got runner up barely! Haha. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedio

Sent from my SCH-i515


----------



## Hellboy

dickenam said:


> This is me cruising for womans


Dude you look like a psychopath lol. How many girls runs away screaming? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## dickenam

Hellboy said:


> Dude you look like a psychopath lol. How many girls runs away screaming? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Haha that's not really me -- my avatar is!!!!

EDIT: But that doesn't keep the womans from running away screaming







lol


----------



## blaineevans

jellybellys said:


>


Had to quote I "liked" it so much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys




----------



## jellybellys




----------



## jellybellys




----------



## Hellboy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## MissionImprobable

I resurrect thee thusly:


----------



## BeADroid

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









My son milking a fake cow at the Indiana state fair.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## snowman110011

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus in the mountains...


----------



## brkshr

So hard to refrain from posting this


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## thedio




----------



## snowman110011

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hitman302

hey folks just thought i would contribute one.


----------



## MissionImprobable




----------



## BeADroid

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Barf

You didn't build that


----------



## hitman302

This is the droid I was looking for









Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf




----------

